# Which camshafts do i want?



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i am going to be purchasing camshafts for my sr20det soon....i need someone to explain the difference between the different degrees and lifts on camshafts. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i hear the Ca18det cams are good to use in an SR. 


lift is how high( or how much) the valve opens.
duration is how long it stays open.
the degrees are what they use to measure how steep a lobe is.

sorry such a crappy discription, but nobody else awnsered


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*thanks..........*

what would you suggest as far as lift and degree then?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

For an everyday driver, strictly track or both?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> i hear the Ca18det cams are good to use in an SR.


 Rudeboy, whoever told you this either don't know what in the hell they're talking about or they was playing a rude joke on you. The CA18 cams will not fit an SR even if you sent the cams to a cam specialist. They are two totally different motors. The SR use one cam lobe to operate an A-arm which actuates two valves. The CA18 uses a true cam lobe to lifter configuration.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

actually there was a discussion on another board on the subject. if it is truth or reality, i wouldn't be 100% sure. i've never done the swap, but i can tell you i didn't start that thread so there are atleast a couple hundred other people who have had this same joke played on em.

it's late and i'm tired. but i'll be sure to post a link to the thread. i'm on way too many boards to pull the name out of my ass tonite


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*mostly everyday driver.....*

i will be driving the car everyday, but then again i just dont want replacement shafts, ill be going to the track periodically also, let me know some ideas.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

For everyday and some track use you can either go with a 256* 10.5mm lift, 256* 11.5mm lift, 264* 10.5mm lift, 264* 11.5mm lift or a 272* with an 11.0mm lift and I recommend changing to performance valve springs as well. JUN, TOMEI, HKS, TODA, ZEX just to name a few carry camshafts for the SR20. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*so........*

whats the difference between the different lifts and degrees? i already have greddy stiffer valve springs also. so which config would you go for?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Rudeboy, whoever told you this either don't know what in the hell they're talking about or they was playing a rude joke on you. The CA18 cams will not fit an SR even if you sent the cams to a cam specialist. They are two totally different motors. The SR use one cam lobe to operate an A-arm which actuates two valves. The CA18 uses a true cam lobe to lifter configuration. *


 yeah i think i might of gotten confused on the cam swap- my mistake- it's the ca16 and 18 that are changeable


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> it's the ca16 and 18 that are changeable


 Good deal man! That is correct! The Ca16/18 DE cams are an upgrade for the CA18DET. Confusion happens! I have a moment from time to time as well!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> so which config would you go for?


 It depends on what you're trying to do with the car and what ECU you are using. If you are using a JWT eprommed ecu I recommend the 256 or 264 with the use of a super AFC and a few more toys of the trade. If you're going aftermarket ecu, I would go for the 264's or the 272's, but with these cams you would also need some headwork, good exhaust and a decent exhaust manifold to extract the full effect of the cams. How fast do you want to go?


----------

